# 336 lighting



## jackmack (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello all, this is my first post on this forum.
I just acquired a nice 336 Challenger engine and tender. Runs, but not super fast. Smokes pretty good, but the choo choo sound is low. The headlight and smoke only work in forward, both are off in reverse and neutral. I haven't thoroughly checked wiring but I have a hunch there is something connected wrong. 
Anyone else ever see this lighting problem? All my other engines light in all positions.


----------



## mike costello (Aug 22, 2012)

I've worked on a lot of AF locos over the years because I derive a lot of enjoyment in restoring these unique toy trains. Your problem is a new one for me and is very unusual. I'm thinking your 336 is wired wrong. You will have to remove the boiler and tender shell to take a look at the wiring. I would first do an inspection of the smoke unit and its wiring. You can download the wiring diagrams for your 336 from Portlines and go from there. It should smoke in forward or reverse and the headlight should light up if power is applied regardless of which direction the loco is moving. Good luck and keep us informed. Mike.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Jackmack,
I see you have been a member for a while, welcome aboard and congratulations on your first post.
I have a 336, assuming that you mean the 4-8-4 configuration from American Flyer made in the 50's. The light and smoke on mine does operate in both forward and reverse. This Locomotive has a separate wire for the Smoke and light, which is soldered to the locomotive above the other 4 wire plug. Is that the same configuration that you have?
I am sure someone on the forum might have an idea why you only have light & smoke in forward.
Aflyer


----------



## jackmack (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Mike. I am familiar with Portline and the info there. I will pursue the wiring check. I just wanted to break the ice on the forum and see if anyone else has ever seen the same behavior on their engines. It is odd!

Thanks.


----------



## jackmack (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, Aflyer I have the same 4-8-4 engine and wiring. 4 to the plug and 1 soldered above and left for light and smoke. I have had experience fixing that one on a 343 this past winter. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't help for your wiring issue, but you might try cleaning the smoke piston and cylinder being sure to get the small pinhole in the cylinder cleared of any obstructions. This might help provide more choo-choo sound. A little lubricant on the piston rim would also help by sealing any escaping air during its cycles.

A thought, I wonder if the wiring issue might result in not receiving full voltage to the motor causing the slow motion?? Or maybe it just needs a good cleaning and lube....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome.. It sounds like a wiring issue to me.. That fifth wire, as you know, will have power when in neutral. My K335 has the same exact wiring. PortLines will have your wiring diagram.


----------



## jackmack (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks all for your advice. I'll be out for a week on vacation, so won't start troubleshooting for a while. I will post the solution when I figure it out.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

jackmack said:


> Hello all, this is my first post on this forum.
> I just acquired a nice 336 Challenger engine and tender. Runs, but not super fast. Smokes pretty good, but the choo choo sound is low. The headlight and smoke only work in forward, both are off in reverse and neutral. I haven't thoroughly checked wiring but I have a hunch there is something connected wrong.
> Anyone else ever see this lighting problem? All my other engines light in all positions.


Make sure that the 5th wire top of the jack panel is soldered where it should be. That may be your problem. If not, I would re-wire your Northern with a new 4 conductor cable (PA 10511) along with a new jack panel (XA10682) and a new 10.5" lead wire for the 5th wire top of jack panel. 

Sal


----------

